# John Gilbert "Jack" Layton, PC, MP (July 18, 1950 – August 22, 2011)



## The Bread Guy

> NDP Leader Jack Layton is scheduled to make what is being billed as a major announcement at 2 p.m. ET Monday in downtown Toronto, the party says.
> 
> News of the announcement immediately triggered speculation in Ottawa over whether it has anything to do with the NDP leader's health.
> 
> Layton was diagnosed with prostate cancer in late 2009 and went public with it in February 2010.
> 
> He also underwent hip surgery ahead of the last federal election campaign, which saw the New Democrats capture a record number of seats and become the Official Opposition for the first time in the party's history.


Source:  CBC.ca, 25 Jul 11

Is the ramp lowering?  We'll have to wait & see....


----------



## Edward Campbell

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Source:  CBC.ca, 25 Jul 11
> 
> Is the ramp lowering?  We'll have to wait & see....




He has a new cancer and is taking a leave of absence. Best of luck to him and his family.


----------



## The Bread Guy

A little bit more....


> Looking gaunt and sounding hoarse, Jack Layton has told a Toronto news conference that while his fight with prostate cancer is going well, he is now dealing with a new cancer and will be taking a temporary leave from politics. He says he intends to return when Parliament resumes in the fall. In his place, he is recommending that Nycole Turmel serve as temporary leader of the NDP caucus.


Source:  Macleans, 25 Jul 11 - more here (Google News "Jack Layton")
Good luck to him & his family.


----------



## ModlrMike

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> He has a new cancer and is taking a leave of absence. Best of luck to him and his family.



While I can find no common ground with him on the political front, I've never wished him ill. Today is no different. Best wishes to the man.


----------



## Old Sweat

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> While I can find no common ground with him on the political front, I've never wished him ill. Today is no different. Best wishes to the man.



I agree completely with the above comments.

And this may save the Liberal Party.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Full statement:


> On February 5th, 2010 I shared with Canadians that I, like 25,000 other Canadian men every year, had been diagnosed with prostate cancer.
> 
> I have received overwhelming support from my loving family, my friends, my caucus and party, and thousands of everyday Canadians.
> 
> Their stories and support have touched me. And I have drawn strength and inspiration from them.
> 
> In the closing days of the most recent session of the House of Commons, I suffered from some stiffness and pain.
> 
> After the House rose, I undertook a series of tests at Princess Margaret Hospital in Toronto.
> 
> My battle against prostate cancer is going very well. My PSA levels remain virtually undetectable.
> 
> However, these tests, whose results I received last week, also indicate that I have a new, non-prostate cancer that will require further treatment.
> 
> So, on the advice of my doctors, I am going to focus on treatment and recovery.
> 
> I will therefore be taking a temporary leave of absence as Leader of the New Democratic Party of Canada. I'm going to fight this cancer now, so I can be back to fight for families when Parliament resumes.
> 
> To that end, I have requested that the President of our party, Brian Topp, consult our Parliamentary caucus and then convene a meeting of our party's federal council to appoint an interim leader.
> 
> The interim leader will serve until I resume my duties.
> 
> I intend to do so when Parliament meets on September 19th.
> 
> I am also making a recommendation on who the interim leader should be.
> 
> I suggest that Hull-Aylmer MP Nycole Turmel be named interim leader during this period.
> 
> Ms. Turmel enjoys unanimous support as the national chair of our Parliamentary caucus. She is an experienced national leader in both official languages. And she will do an excellent job as our national interim leader.
> 
> Let me conclude by saying this.
> 
> If I have tried to bring anything to federal politics, it is the idea that hope and optimism should be at their heart.
> 
> We CAN look after each other better than we do today. We CAN have a fiscally responsible government. We CAN have a strong economy; greater equality; a clean environment.
> 
> We CAN be a force for peace in the world.
> 
> I am as hopeful and optimistic about all of this as I was the day I began my political work, many years ago.
> 
> I am hopeful and optimistic about the personal battle that lies before me in the weeks to come.
> 
> And I am very hopeful and optimistic that our party will continue to move forward.
> 
> We WILL replace the Conservative government, a few short years from now.
> 
> And we WILL work with Canadians to build the country of our hopes
> Of our dreams
> Of our optimism
> Of our determination
> Of our values...
> Of our love.
> 
> Thank you.


Source:  NDP.ca, 25 Jul 11


----------



## Fishbone Jones

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> While I can find no common ground with him on the political front, I've never wished him ill. Today is no different. Best wishes to the man.



That about says it for me also. While I don't like him, there has been no doubt about him being a worthy adversary to his opponents.


----------



## dapaterson

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> I agree completely with the above comments.
> 
> And this may save the Liberal Party.




Nycole Turmel vs Bob Rae.  Lesser of two evils.  Discuss.


----------



## Retired AF Guy

The National Post has a write-up that Jack Layton is temporarily stepping down as leader of the NDP to fight his ongoing battle with prostate cancer. Reproduced under the relevant section of the Copyright Act:



> Layton taking leave of absence, citing new cancer
> 
> National Post Staff  Jul 25, 2011 – 1:53 PM ET | Last Updated: Jul 25, 2011 3:09 PM ET
> 
> By Kathryn Blaze Carlson and Tamsin McMahon
> 
> Jack Layton announced he is temporarily stepping down as leader of the federal NDP, saying doctors had diagnosed him with a new type of cancer.
> 
> Mr. Layton said he underwent tests at Princess Margaret Hospital in Toronto after feeling stiffness and pain during the last session of the House of Commons. While doctors told him his prostate cancer was “virtually undetectable,” they had discovered a new, non-prostate cancer.
> 
> “I’m going to fight this cancer now, so I can be back to fight for families when Parliament resumes,” on Sept. 19, he said at a press conference in Toronto Monday afternoon, and quickly sending out the same message on Twitter.
> 
> Mr. Layton, who turned 61 last week, leaned heavily on his cane as he limped to the podium at a downtown Toronto hotel looking gaunt, despite wearing heavy makeup, and sounding hoarse.
> 
> He was flanked by his wife, Toronto NDP MP Olivia Chow, and party president Brian Topp.
> 
> Mr. Layton was vague about his new illness, but a senior NDP source told the National Post that doctors still required more tests to determine the new type of cancer he is battling. The Twittersphere was abuzz with speculation that Mr. Layton was suffering from bone cancer after breaking his hip earlier this year.
> 
> Mr. Layton was admitted to Princess Margaret Hospital for “some period of time” Mr. Topp said.
> 
> The party will convene to choose an interim leader, although Mr. Layton said he was recommending Hull-Aylmer MP Nycole Turmel, the party’s caucus chairwoman, over Thomas Mulcair, deputy leader and the party’s most senior member in Quebec.
> 
> “Ms. Turmel enjoys unanimous support as the national chair of our Parliamentary caucus,” he said. “She is an experienced national leader in both official languages. And she will do an excellent job as our national interim leader.”
> 
> Despite his latest health problems, Mr. Layton said he intended to return as party leader. “I am hopeful and optimistic about the personal battle that lies before me in the weeks to come,” he said.
> 
> Mr. Layton has been dogged by health problems in recent years.
> 
> In March, he underwent surgery for a hip fracture. His health problems didn’t keep him from the spring campaign trail, where he appeared at election events with a cane.
> 
> In February 2010, he publicly revealed that he was being treated for prostate cancer, the same illness that struck his father, former Conservative MP Robert Layton.
> 
> “I’m a fighter and I’m going to beat this,” he said at the time. My treatment plan is now under way and everything is under way. I’m feeling good.”
> 
> In 2006, he admitted to having surgery at the private Shouldice Hosptial for a hernia in the 1990s. He has also suffered from appendicitis.
> 
> A former Toronto city councillor, Mr. Layton was named party leader in 2003 and elected MP for Toronto-Danforth in 2004.
> 
> National Post
> kcarlson@nationalpost.com
> tmcmahon@nationalpost.com



 Link 

I wish Jack and his family all the best in his upcoming battle, but from looking at his photo I don't think the prognosis is very good.


----------



## Redeye

I disagree with the man's politics and his party, but regardless of that, he's been a man who's worked hard to serve his constituents at various levels of public office, a job that's thankless at the best of times - I wish him well in his fight, it looks like he's got a hard go ahead.


----------



## The Bread Guy

> I was deeply saddened today to hear that Jack Layton is temporarily leaving his post as leader of Her Majesty's Official Opposition and leader of the New Democratic Party.
> 
> Mr. Layton is passionate about his convictions and the future of our great country. I would like to wish Jack a successful recovery so he can quickly return to his post.
> 
> I salute the courage Mr. Layton continues to show in his fight against cancer, a fight that more and more Canadians are winning. We are all heartened by Jack's strength and tireless determination, which with Mr. Layton will never be in short supply.
> 
> On behalf of Laureen and myself, and on behalf of our entire Conservative caucus, I would like to offer our heartfelt support to Jack, Olivia and their family. Our thoughts and prayers are with them during this difficult time.


Source:  PM statement, 25 Jul 11


----------



## OldSolduer

Redeye said:
			
		

> I disagree with the man's politics and his party, but regardless of that, he's been a man who's worked hard to serve his constituents at various levels of public office, a job that's thankless at the best of times - I wish him well in his fight, it looks like he's got a hard go ahead.



I concur. We may differ politically, but give credit where credit is due - he is a leader.


----------



## brihard

I'm certainly not on side with him politically on most issues, but he's shown an unusual degree of good faith with his cosntituents, and has been a fine parliamentarian who has done right by his party and his supporters. I wish him only the best.


----------



## vonGarvin

He is a shadow of his former self


Him today:








Compare to April of this year:






The Jack Layton we all know:









I fear that unless the 'new cancer' isn't quickly beaten, he won't be long of this Earth   My heart sank when I saw the photo of him today.


----------



## ModlrMike

My professional opinion, solely from the pictures... not good. I wish him well.


----------



## canada94

I hope he get's better and returns to politics as soon as possible! I may differ in beliefs but I can't see the NDP without him..


----------



## riggermade

As said by many I don't agree with his politics but as a leader I like him....too bad he is of the wrong party
I wish him well


----------



## vonGarvin

If you don't want to confirm your suspicions, ModlrMike, don't watch the video of his announcement.  He sounds weak, frail and much worse than how my sister sounded a mere four months before she passed from cancer.  Sad to say, but he sounds more like how my sister sounded days before she passed.


----------



## mariomike

I met him, and Mrs Chow, a couple of times when they were on Metro Council. I can see why they called him "Happy Jack". He certainly seemed to be in high spirits. That was a long time ago. 
Not quite a "Pride of the Yankees" moment today, but that's what it reminded me of:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_SKyfGK9brs&feature=related

"I might have been given a bad break, but I've got an awful lot to live for."


----------



## rmc_wannabe

Sad to see him in such a state. My thoughts and prayers go out to him and his wife. 

Cancer is a cruel illness that sucks the vigor out of the most vibrant of people. I may vehemently oppose some of his politics, but I always admire his passion.

Cheers to a speedy recovery.


----------



## Kirkhill

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> While I can find no common ground with him on the political front, I've never wished him ill. Today is no different. Best wishes to the man.



As well put as possible.  Best of luck to both him and his wife.


----------



## Ayrsayle

Godspeed Mr. Layton -  Cancer affects us all, regardless of political stripe.


----------



## Hawk

My thoughts and prayers are with Jack and his family, and my wish for him is a speedy recovery. Ottawa would be a lot less colourful without him - even though I just can't agree with his politics.

Best wishes to Jack- 
Hawk


----------



## HavokFour

I find it hard to look at those pictures. Having lost my father at a young age to cancer, I wish Mr. Layton goodluck and a full recovery.


----------



## Jaydub

As much as a dislike Jack Layton's politics, I've always had a grudging respect for him.  At least you know where he stands.

Here's wishing him a speedy recovery.


----------



## PViddy

I couldn't have said it any better Jaydub, a great Canadian.  Speedy recovery sir


----------



## lethalLemon

Putting all politics aside... As a Canadian, I wish him a swift recovery.

Nobody deserves cancer... I know (as many do) all to well how it feels to lose your loved ones to such an arsehole of a disease.

Godspeed Mr. Layton


----------



## a_majoor

Best wishes for Mr Layton's recovery. Ottawa will be less interesting without him.


----------



## cupper

Best wishes for a positive outcome.

And if one isn't possible, a short fight with as much comfort as possible.


----------



## kratz

CBC.ca

RIP

Your public service record speaks well for you.


----------



## ModlrMike

RIP indeed.


----------



## Redeye

RIP, Jack. Cancer sucks.


----------



## vonGarvin

A few moments ago, I went into the Red Sash canteen here at the Infantry School.  This sad news was up on the TV in there.



This is horrible news.  The only saving grace is that his suffering is over, and guaging from his campaign this past spring, the suffering didn't last long.


May he rest in peace.


----------



## ballz

Wow, what a trooper. He must have been killing himself but still stuck to the election and had an historic result. A brave man, he really went down swinging. 

RIP


----------



## Edward Campbell

Very sad. I know we all send our condolences and good wishes to Olivia Chow and the Layton family.

I didn't know Jack Layton but I did have a few chats with him, and we shared a table at a popular (and overcrowded) Ottawa pub one evening. He was a pleasant fellow even though I found his policies light-headed.

The NDP has a HUGE problem: Layton's shoes will be very hard, probably impossible to fill. Of course Layton himself would, most likely, have found it impossible to repeat his 2011 success in 2015.


----------



## Old Sweat

RIP, Jack, and condolences to his family.

This has probably saved the Liberal Party, at least in the short term. I don't see many members of the NDP with the personality to follow in his footsteps as the Leader of the Opposition, and potential Prime Minister.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Didn't agree with many of his positions, but very, very sad nonetheless losing such a hard worker - condolences to family and friends.



			
				E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> The NDP has a HUGE problem: Layton's shoes will be very hard, probably impossible to fill. Of course Layton himself would, most likely, have found it impossible to repeat his 2011 success in 2015.


Indeed.

 - edited to add following - 

Initial comments from Governor General:


> I learned with great sadness we just lost Jack Layton. Our thoughts are with his family and friends.  He dedicated his life to serving his fellow citizens. He did this with so much grace. He will be missed.


----------



## GAP

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> RIP, Jack, and condolences to his family.
> 
> This has probably saved the Liberal Party, at least in the short term. I don't see many members of the NDP with the personality to follow in his footsteps as the Leader of the Opposition, and potential Prime Minister.



Yeah, but I remember the same tones when Layton first took over.....nobody could ever replace ......

Mulcair is probably the best placed right now, but it will not take long for the knives to be drawn......


----------



## frank1515

Thank you for your great service, Mr. Layton. As stated prior, not a fan of his policies, but a big fan of his passion and leadership skills.

A great Canadian.

Rest in Peace.


----------



## SoldierInAYear

RIP Jack


----------



## Snaketnk

RIP Jack, I wish more of our leaders had your passion and charisma.


----------



## The Bread Guy

> I was deeply saddened to learn this morning of the death of Jack Layton.
> 
> When I last spoke with Jack following his announcement in July, I wished him well and he told me he'd be seeing me in the House of Commons in the Fall.
> 
> This, sadly, will no longer come to pass.
> 
> On behalf of all Canadians, I salute Jack’s contribution to public life, a contribution that will be sorely missed.
> 
> I know one thing: Jack gave his fight against cancer everything he had. Indeed, Jack never backed down from any fight.
> 
> To his wife Olivia, his family, and to his colleagues and friends, Laureen and I offer our heartfelt condolences. Our thoughts and prayers are with you during this most difficult time.


PM statement, 22 Aug 11


----------



## Kirkhill

Oh Dear God!

Rest in Peace, Jack and may Olivia and the rest of your family and friends find comfort.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Death of the leader of Her Majesty's Loyal Opposition

August 22, 2011

Message from His Excellency the Right Honourable David Johnston, Governor General of Canada, following the death of the leader of Her Majesty's Loyal Opposition, the Honourable Jack Layton 

OTTAWA— My wife, Sharon, and I join all Canadians in deeply mourning the loss of Jack Layton today. 

As leader of Her Majesty's Loyal Opposition, Mr. Layton was held in great esteem by Canadians for his passionate dedication to the public good. Throughout his career as a community leader and politician, he constantly strived to bring people together in the common cause of building a better Canada, and he did so with   great energy and commitment. His fundamental decency and his love of our country serve as examples to us all, and he will be greatly missed. 

We wish to extend our sincerest condolences to Mr. Layton's wife, Ms. Olivia Chow, and their family, friends and colleagues in this most difficult time. Our thoughts are with you.   

David Johnston 

-30- 

Media information:
Marie-Ève Létourneau
Rideau Hall Press Office
613-998-0287
marie-eve.letourneau@gg.ca


----------



## mariomike

"City of Toronto pays tribute to former City Councillor Jack Layton":
http://wx.toronto.ca/inter/it/newsrel.nsf/7017df2f20edbe2885256619004e428e/ff60b2efe53ce263852578f40053e950?OpenDocument
"Flags at City Hall, Metro Hall and Toronto civic centres will be lowered to half mast, and will remain lowered until the end of the day of his funeral."


----------



## OldSolduer

I never agreed with Jack Layton WRT us waging war on people who need to have war waged on them. I did agree with him on some points of social policy, although not many.

What I did respect Mr. Layton for was his leadership of a party that led to them becoming the Loyal Opposition.

IF some of the leadership of the CF was one tenth as passionate as that of Mr. Layton, we'd be in much better condition.

  RIP Mr. Layton. I will miss you, and Canada is much poorer for your loss.


----------



## SOES_vet

RIP Jack Layton. You were a worthy leader, who served your country with dignity and honour. Canada poorer without you


----------



## opp550

Agreed with many of the above. Although I personally disagreed with him on many points, his leadership, passion and desire to do the best for Canadawill be missed.

RIP Jack Layton and prayers for his family, friends and everyone else who is going through a very difficult time


----------



## The Bread Guy

> August 20, 2011
> 
> Toronto, Ontario
> 
> Dear Friends,
> 
> Tens of thousands of Canadians have written to me in recent weeks to wish me well. I want to thank each and every one of you for your thoughtful, inspiring and often beautiful notes, cards and gifts. Your spirit and love have lit up my home, my spirit, and my determination.
> 
> Unfortunately my treatment has not worked out as I hoped. So I am giving this letter to my partner Olivia to share with you in the circumstance in which I cannot continue.
> 
> I recommend that Hull-Aylmer MP Nycole Turmel continue her work as our interim leader until a permanent successor is elected.
> 
> I recommend the party hold a leadership vote as early as possible in the New Year, on approximately the same timelines as in 2003, so that our new leader has ample time to reconsolidate our team, renew our party and our program, and move forward towards the next election.
> 
> A few additional thoughts:
> 
> To other Canadians who are on journeys to defeat cancer and to live their lives, I say this: please don’t be discouraged that my own journey hasn’t gone as well as I had hoped. You must not lose your own hope. Treatments and therapies have never been better in the face of this disease. You have every reason to be optimistic, determined, and focused on the future. My only other advice is to cherish every moment with those you love at every stage of your journey, as I have done this summer.
> 
> To the members of my party: we’ve done remarkable things together in the past eight years. It has been a privilege to lead the New Democratic Party and I am most grateful for your confidence, your support, and the endless hours of volunteer commitment you have devoted to our cause. There will be those who will try to persuade you to give up our cause. But that cause is much bigger than any one leader. Answer them by recommitting with energy and determination to our work. Remember our proud history of social justice, universal health care, public pensions and making sure no one is left behind. Let’s continue to move forward. Let’s demonstrate in everything we do in the four years before us that we are ready to serve our beloved Canada as its next government.
> 
> To the members of our parliamentary caucus: I have been privileged to work with each and every one of you. Our caucus meetings were always the highlight of my week. It has been my role to ask a great deal from you. And now I am going to do so again. Canadians will be closely watching you in the months to come. Colleagues, I know you will make the tens of thousands of members of our party proud of you by demonstrating the same seamless teamwork and solidarity that has earned us the confidence of millions of Canadians in the recent election.
> 
> To my fellow Quebecers: On May 2nd, you made an historic decision. You decided that the way to replace Canada’s Conservative federal government with something better was by working together in partnership with progressive-minded Canadians across the country. You made the right decision then; it is still the right decision today; and it will be the right decision right through to the next election, when we will succeed, together. You have elected a superb team of New Democrats to Parliament. They are going to be doing remarkable things in the years to come to make this country better for us all.
> 
> To young Canadians: All my life I have worked to make things better. Hope and optimism have defined my political career, and I continue to be hopeful and optimistic about Canada. Young people have been a great source of inspiration for me. I have met and talked with so many of you about your dreams, your frustrations, and your ideas for change. More and more, you are engaging in politics because you want to change things for the better. Many of you have placed your trust in our party. As my time in political life draws to a close I want to share with you my belief in your power to change this country and this world. There are great challenges before you, from the overwhelming nature of climate change to the unfairness of an economy that excludes so many from our collective wealth, and the changes necessary to build a more inclusive and generous Canada. I believe in you. Your energy, your vision, your passion for justice are exactly what this country needs today. You need to be at the heart of our economy, our political life, and our plans for the present and the future.
> 
> And finally, to all Canadians: Canada is a great country, one of the hopes of the world. We can be a better one – a country of greater equality, justice, and opportunity. We can build a prosperous economy and a society that shares its benefits more fairly. We can look after our seniors. We can offer better futures for our children. We can do our part to save the world’s environment. We can restore our good name in the world. We can do all of these things because we finally have a party system at the national level where there are real choices; where your vote matters; where working for change can actually bring about change. In the months and years to come, New Democrats will put a compelling new alternative to you. My colleagues in our party are an impressive, committed team. Give them a careful hearing; consider the alternatives; and consider that we can be a better, fairer, more equal country by working together. Don’t let them tell you it can’t be done.
> 
> My friends, love is better than anger. Hope is better than fear. Optimism is better than despair. So let us be loving, hopeful and optimistic. And we’ll change the world.
> 
> All my very best,
> 
> Jack Layton


via CBC.ca, 22 Aug 11


----------



## observor 69

Jack, as he was referred to by many Canadians, was a robust energetic man prior to this illness taking over his life.
To see a man with the ability to make Canada a better place struck down at the age of 61 speaks to the loss this disease inflicts on society.

RIP Jack and condolences to his family and many friends.


----------



## ArmyRick

Jack Layton was probably one of the strongest NDP leaders ever, he took the party to new places it has not seen before. RIP, Jack Layton, you were one tough Party Leader.

The country is a better place becuase of your efforts.


----------



## medicineman

RIP Mr Layton and condolences to your family and friends.   

MM


----------



## Good2Golf

RIP Mr. Layton, I think a good person at heart, a worthy adversary to other politicians and truly wanting what was best for his country.


----------



## Nemo888

The Yin to Harper's Yang. God Speed Jack. You will be hard to replace.


----------



## a_majoor

RIP and condolances. While I might not have agreed with his ideas, he certainly communicated them in an effective manner. He will be missed


----------



## S.Stewart

Sad day for his family and friends. I didn't share is political views, however the doubt very much that the NDP party will be the same without him, as he was an excellent leader and politician.


----------



## vonGarvin

If you follow facebook, I have created a light-hearted event to remember Mr. Layton by having an Orange Crush tomorrow.  Link.


----------



## jollyjacktar

I did not aways agree with his statments or actions and frequently thought he was mis-guided.  But, I do believe his heart was always in the right place nevertheless and his desires honest.  My condolences to his family, friends and collegues on the Hill.  His greatest accomplishment for me was to curb stomp Duceppe and his bunch.  I'll miss seeing you Jack on TV.  Peace.


----------



## cupper

cupper said:
			
		

> Best wishes for a positive outcome.
> 
> And if one isn't possible, a short fight with as much comfort as possible.



Damn.

Hope it was as painless and comfortable as possible.


----------



## ModlrMike

Technoviking said:
			
		

> If you follow facebook, I have created a light-hearted event to remember Mr. Layton by having an Orange Crush tomorrow.  Link.



Count me in!


----------



## vonGarvin

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> Count me in!


I have about 40-ish "FBook" friends who are "attending", but a total of almost 100.  I don't know half the people, but I just got the idea from another friend of mine, and voila.  If nothing else, he had a great sense of humour.  RIP Mr. Layton.


----------



## observor 69

@SusanDelacourt 
Susan Delacourt Personally, this is my favourite @jacklayton musical act. 
Willing to poke fun at self; key to #cdnpoli humour.  http://t.co/uFdcMGK


----------



## vonGarvin

Baden  Guy said:
			
		

> @SusanDelacourt
> Susan Delacourt Personally, this is my favourite @jacklayton musical act.
> Willing to poke fun at self; key to #cdnpoli humour.  http://t.co/uFdcMGK


I put that video up on my Facebook event


----------



## The Bread Guy

This from the PM, via Twitter:


> There will be state funeral for @jacklayton. Canadians will have an opportunity to salute Jack Layton’s contribution to public life.


----------



## s23256

By all appearances truly a principled man and a great politician.  I may not have agreed with his views but Canada would be a better place with more men like him.


----------



## Fatalize

Sad to see, after such a huge victory over the Liberals and Bloc. RIP


----------



## a_majoor

I think Jack would have been surprised (and a bit pleased) to realize how well he could reach *us* as well as other Canadian voters, even if we all agreed to disagree. His successor will have mighty big shoes to fill.


----------



## Hawk

Canadian politics will be a lot less colourful without Jack. His humour and passion will be missed. My thoughts and prayers are with his family and friends, and the NDP party. I didn't agree with his politics, but I sure liked and respected the man. Rest now, Jack - your battles are over.

Hawk


----------



## BernDawg

Say what you will about Jack Layton, we didn't see eye to eye in the political arena but it's guys like him that make our country the greatest on the planet. He exercised his freedom of speech and pulled that party out of the crapper and that, my friends, is why people like you  and I do what we do to protect those freedoms. 

Rest in Peace Jack, you earned it.


----------



## paffomaybe

Un bon Jack.  RIP.


----------



## kstart

When I read Jack's letter to Canadians-- that just made me bawl.  Incredibly thoughtful and compassionate, good-bye.  It still makes me weepy thinking of it.  I've had losses and I'm sure a lot of others here have had losses in which there wasn't that time.

I'm a Dipper, not that I agree with everything either, but IMO it's still an important voice to have in political debate, as to the human side of things, which are affected by policies, economic policy choices, and IMO are relevant in decision-making and healthy economy.  For every decision, there are costs, are there ways to minimize damage, displacement, etc.

My hope, is that Jack spent enough time with his collegues, to learn from what he had learnt through his life, and through his many trials and errors, and hopefully they are able to pass on that guidance to new members of the party.  It's not the same as what Jack learnt for himself, and Jack is simply irreplaceable (I tend to value older people, with them having so much more life-experience gained).  I worry about the vision being lost as he was trying to bring it to a modern level, with the wisdom of working together for change, it was moving to a more moderate level, and 'working with what is' and starting from there.

I was looking forward to Jack being Leader of the Official Opposition, the good experience that would be for him and the party (an opportunity for maturity of the party), but sadly his health didn't bring him to there.  What a courageous attitude he had and an example of living life to the fullest, and to follow one's dream; the work not being a burden, but a passion.  He inspires working together with communities and becoming involved, to be a participant rather than distant observer.

It was a very noble gesture for Prime Minister Harper to extend a full state funeral in his honour and in honour of Canadians, and to his family.    I am moved by common recognition of values, whether that be on leadership and principles and which transcend partisan politics, these wonderful attributes which do make me feel proud to be Canadian   

I'm also relieved that with regard to the advanced cancer, Jack can Rest in Peace now.

P.S.  I had an Orange Crush for lunch   -- great idea, Technovicking.  And the videos of his songs were hilarious, that is a rounded personality to be able to laugh at oneselve and yes, very


----------



## vonGarvin

kstart said:
			
		

> P.S.  I had an Orange Crush for lunch   -- great idea, Technovicking.  And the videos of his songs were hilarious, that is a rounded personality to be able to laugh at oneselve and yes, very



Thanks.  There were over 600 people who "accepted" the event.  I was thinking that maybe 20, 30 tops would be it.  

Cheers!


----------



## Old Sweat

And I feel petty for doing this, but note what some, I repeat some, Layton supporters think:

http://mooseandsquirrel.ca/2011/08/22/13:28/rip-jack-layton-if-your-supporters-will-let-you/


----------



## vonGarvin

Well, thankfully those lot are the minority.


RIP Jack Layton.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Technoviking said:
			
		

> Thanks.  There were over 600 people who "accepted" the event.  I was thinking that maybe 20, 30 tops would be it.
> 
> Cheers!


Liked your idea better than the Twitter-shared drink, The Layton:


> via @raincoaster: New drink > The Layton = Orange Crush + Jack | #JackLayton





			
				Old Sweat said:
			
		

> And I feel petty for doing this, but note what some, I repeat some, Layton supporters think:
> 
> http://mooseandsquirrel.ca/2011/08/22/13:28/rip-jack-layton-if-your-supporters-will-let-you/


Sadly, it only takes a few idiots - as TV said, thankfully they're only a few.


----------



## Redeye

I forgot how much I hate Orange Crush. Except with Malibu Rum in it - which I couldn't do yesterday owing to being on the clock. But it was a humourous tribute, well done thinking of it.


----------



## Journeyman

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> The Layton = Orange Crush + Jack


Doing that to Jack Daniels is scandalous, bordering on criminal.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Doing that to Jack Daniels is scandalous, bordering on criminal.


I was sorta thinking the same thing about doing that to Orange Crush


----------



## ballz

This Hour has 22 Minutes tribute for Jack

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGu682FUDsQ&feature=share


----------



## The Bread Guy

If you're in Toronto....


> The CN Tower will be lit orange on Saturday to honour Jack Layton. #painttheCNTowerorange


PM Communications Director via Twitter, 24 Aug 11


----------



## Journeyman

Based on precedent, he should arise tomorrow, right?


----------



## vonGarvin

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Based on precedent, he should arise tomorrow, right?


:rofl:


----------



## The Bread Guy

> We offer our deepest condolences to the people of Canada on the passing of Canada's official Opposition party leader, Jack Layton.
> 
> Canada has lost a dedicated political activist committed to promoting a platform of social justice through compromise, tolerance, and hope. A humble public servant, Mr. Layton was a man of principle, an optimist, and a pragmatist. He helped build the New Democratic Party into a vital force in Canadian politics.
> 
> He believed in standing up for those who could not stand up for themselves, and he was a proud Canadian who always practiced civility in politics. Just before his death, he left us with the following words: “Love is better than anger. Hope is better than fear. Optimism is better than despair. So let us be loving, hopeful and optimistic. And we’ll change the world.”
> 
> Jack Layton embodied the values that we should all strive to uphold. Our thoughts and prayers are with his wife, Ms. Olivia Chow, and his family.


Press Statement, Victoria Nuland, Department Spokesperson, Office of the Spokesperson, 24 Aug 11


----------



## Pat in Halifax

Wow...my eyes are leaking.
Tried to insert a pic I took on Parliament Hill earlier today of the crowds but once again, I have been foiled! (...stupid stoker me!)


----------



## mariomike

"IAFF Mourns the Death of Jack Layton:

“Canada has lost a great leader and fire fighters and all Canadian workers have lost a great champion,” says IAFF General President Harold Schaitberger.":
http://www.iaff.org/11News/082211Layton.htm


wrong button again! Sorry.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

mariomike said:
			
		

> "IAFF Mourns the Death of Jack Layton:
> 
> “Canada has lost a great leader and fire fighters and all Canadian workers have lost a great champion,” says IAFF General President Harold Schaitberger.":
> http://www.iaff.org/11News/082211Layton.htm



I'm a Canadian worker and I don't agree. I wish these people would stop presuming to speak for me.


----------



## kstart

Since this is a "Thoughts and Prayers" section, I hope it's okay if I share Bible passage:

1 Corinthians 13:1-13 (Revised Standard Version)



> 1 If I speak in the tongues of men and of angels, but have not love, I am a noisy gong or a clanging cymbal. 2 And if I have prophetic powers, and understand all mysteries and all knowledge, and if I have all faith, so as to remove mountains, but have not love, I am nothing. 3 If I give away all I have, and if I deliver my body to be burned, but have not love, I gain nothing. 4 Love is patient and kind; love is not jealous or boastful; 5 it is not arrogant or rude. Love does not insist on its own way; it is not irritable or resentful; 6 it does not rejoice at wrong, but rejoices in the right. 7 Love bears all things, believes all things, hopes all things, endures all things. 8 Love never ends; as for prophecies, they will pass away; as for tongues, they will cease; as for knowledge, it will pass away. 9 For our knowledge is imperfect and our prophecy is imperfect; 10 but when the perfect comes, the imperfect will pass away. 11 When I was a child, I spoke like a child, I thought like a child, I reasoned like a child; when I became a man, I gave up childish ways. 12 For now we see in a mirror dimly, but then face to face. Now I know in part; then I shall understand fully, even as I have been fully understood. 13 So faith, hope, love abide, these three; but the greatest of these is love.



It's just something I recalled when I was reflecting on the event of Jack's loss and the responses to Jack's loss.


----------



## Danjanou

Technoviking said:
			
		

> :rofl:


 :+1:


----------



## kstart

Jack Layton doing the weather (with cane in tow)   :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWTnbvv8-F0



Movember:  Raising Awareness for Prostate Cancer
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AnS66vkeM1w&feature=autoplay&list=PL701E2297F472F061&playnext=2


----------



## SOES_vet

I know this is an old thread and this response it a bit dated but I wrote the following letter a few weeks ago and thought it would be appropriate to share it here. 

Miss you, Jack. 

I'm always proud of my fellow service members, and I always feel proud when I put on the uniform and I see that Canadian Flag.

*---------------------------------------------------------------------

I didn't watch any of the presidential or vice presidential debates. I didn't have the heart or stomach for it. As far as I can surmise this election campaign has lasted almost 2 years and it’s starting to get exhausting, even as a Canadian looking from across the border. I’m pretty sure if you watch enough interviews of either candidate you can list the talking points each one has committed to memory and the issues each one will run away from like it were a nuclear reactor rod.  So I didn't really see what I was missing by not watching them spar with one another.

This whole election has been laced with so much double talk, cheap jabs, passing the ball, and carnival side shows it’s starting to become an episode from the bizarre. The behaviour of so many of the talking heads in the media, both Democratic and Republican supporters, have made me start to understand the meaning of the “Ugly American”. A stereotype that I never saw rear its head with such ferocity until now, and something I certainly don't see with my American friends and family. This vapid non-sense has taken over so much of the national dialog that I can't help but think it has cast a shadow so broadly and loudly, I feel it has overshadowed more normal dialog. 

Although, I suppose this election has made me have a better appreciation on being Canadian. A bit over a year ago a Canadian politician named Jack Layton died. Jack Layton was the leader of, arguably, the most left leaning party in Canada. While surfing the net I came across a thread on a Canadian Army forum where many service members offered their condolences and words of respect for the man.  

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/101867.0/topicseen.html

Even though many, if not all, of these people did not agree with his politics the overwhelming sense was, his presence made Canadian politics a better place, and that it is poorer without him. Being part of the Army means you may have to “close with and destroy (kill) the enemy”. Some of these people have callouses that are older than the recruits they train, and can crush your head with their weak hand. But despite all that grit they could still come out and show respect and dignity where it was due.

Right now, I don’t know if the same would happen down south for a leader of either party.

Reflecting on this and the past few US elections have certainly made me happy and proud to be Canadian.


----------

